# Sequence Dancing & Ballroom Dancing



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

Three questions:

Does anyone know a good location for a Rally with a Sequence dancing theme plus some gentle social ball room dancing? A village hall or school hall with a suitable floor and plenty of van parking would be ideal.

Would people be interested in such a rally?

Do we have any closet teachers for sequence dancing?

Jenny and I love a bit of social ballroom and Latin but we missed out on sequence and it is a gentle fun way to get into ballroom.

I would think a rally at a school or similar in the Summer could be fun. We tend not to tour in the summer because of the crowds and it would make a good weekend.

Obviously I would have to get our rally experts involved if we could make it happen.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

We've been known to 'trip the light fantastic' but what is 'sequence'? Can you explain Ken?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Essex Mcc and C&CC have rally's at the school at Burnham on Crouch


----------



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

Modern Sequence dancing is where you do a progression of 16 bars and then repeat.

To be honest it's much easier for the men to pick up than normal ballroom or latin! They like repetition and of course the lady knows what to do so can "lead" the man.

Take a look at:






Jenny and I are total beginners but we have always wanted to do it when on cruises or other holidays.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.burnham.org.uk/stpetersschool.htm

Loads of parking and so close to the High Street and the Crouch

http://www.burnham.org.uk/


----------



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

Burnham on Crouch is local to me and a very pleasant place.

There are lots of interesting walks and pubs. Plus seal watching.

If I get enough support it would be a good location for me. I could provide the sound system and music.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dance*

I would be up for a bit of

"Side, forward, replace, side - close - side & back replace, side - close - side"

Cha- cha- cha!

Russell


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

It would be great fun :wink: :wink:


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Ken38

That sounds like a great idea, I do prefer a rally with a purpose or theme. I'm sure it would be very popular.

If you want to organise a rally using a school hall then you would need the rally group to be involved as you would need to use their Exemption Cert. This allows them to camp on unlicensed land such as a school playground etc. for up to 5 days, providing a member of rally staff is present for the rally.

geraldandannie are the Rally Co-ordinators who cover the Burnham on Crouch area, I'm not sure but I don't think they live that far away from there, so perhaps Mavis could sweet talk Gerald into organising something or at least liasing with you to sort something out :wink:


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

We would be up for this, but 'darn sarf' is a bit too far for just a weekend rally. Darned good idea though. Do love a bit of ballroom dancing.


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

First thing to check before you make too many plans is the cost of hiring a school site. They are getting VERY expensive. While the MCC & CC can absorb any losses I can't see MHF managing it.
We could be up for attending if we are free.
Pilgrims Way campsite near Boston (Lincs) have a fair sized function hall/barn they are developing. Might be worth a call.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just in case none of you have noticed we do already have a school hall and field booked for Whitsun Week 

Hamble Rally

No reason why we couldn't have a dance session on Sunday or Monday evening  if someone would like to organise it :wink:

Jacquie


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

LadyJ said:


> Just in case none of you have noticed we do already have a school hall and field booked for Whitsun Week
> 
> Hamble Rally
> 
> ...


Oh no!! Does that mean I got to start sewing sequins on me wellies


----------



## jasonb (Feb 27, 2009)

ball room dancing john not line trotin :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Tattershall Village Hall host quite a few rallies, so that might be a good un


----------

